# Overseeding Orchard grass with Alfalfa



## JamesIL (Feb 28, 2013)

I need a little help out here. I am new to growing hay. Last fall I broadcast planted ten acres of orchard grass and low endophyte fescue, fifty-fifty mix of seed. Location Southern Illinois. The planting went well and the grass looks even and filled out so far. Ready to continue growing this spring. Over the winter, I have thought about adding a legume like Alfalfa in an overseeding . Does anyone have any opinions on this? Is it a waste of seed? Will it even work? Any thoughts or ideas are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I did that about 4 years ago on an OG field. Used a grain drill with small seed box to drill it in in late August. Set it at 1/2 rate -- 4lbs/acre. Made two passes - one lengthwise and the second pass at a 45 degree angle to the first pass.

Stand came up absolutely beautiful in an early spring! Got to about 12" tall, then we had 4 days of 20 degree weather and it killed all the alfalfa. But that's the breaks -- would have killed any stand that had been planted in the fall.

I'd do it again.

Ralph


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

Do you plan on broadcast seeding or drilling? You are probably too far south to get it frost seeded yet if you plan on broadcasting it.

As Ralph said, shoulf work fine if you plan to drill. If you plan to broadcast you may have better luck with red clover. From what I hear it isn't as picky about seed to soil contact. A neighbor of mine broacast red clover in the summer after he harvests winter wheat with good luck. He can get a cutting in the fall.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JamesIL said:


> I need a little help out here. I am new to growing hay. Last fall I broadcast planted ten acres of orchard grass and low endophyte fescue, fifty-fifty mix of seed. Location Southern Illinois. The planting went well and the grass looks even and filled out so far. Ready to continue growing this spring. Over the winter, I have thought about adding a legume like Alfalfa in an overseeding . Does anyone have any opinions on this? Is it a waste of seed? Will it even work? Any thoughts or ideas are welcome. Thanks.


If you have a good stand I don't think I would.The Orchardgrass will be ahead of the alfalfa and choke it out probably.If you have thin spots it would be an option to fill in tho.


----------



## kjonesel (Jan 25, 2011)

What our county has is a John Deere no till grass seeder that you could rent. It would be the way I would go with the price of alfalfa seed.


----------



## JamesIL (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for the input gentlemen. We'll see how it goes. I'm reluctant to do anything until I get that first cutting in and shedded.


----------

